# Meyer plow stuck in full left angle



## KSlandscaper (Dec 15, 2005)

I have a problem that I cannot figure out. Occasionally the plow will be stuck when in full left angle only. Sometimes it is fine when in full left angle, but usually when it isn't in full left for more than a second or so. Full right angle has no problems at all, ever. 

I've read a couple threads on this problem. First I thought it was the plow itself. But today I hooked up a different Meyer plow and the same problem happened, this plow works just fine on a different truck. 

I replaced all couplers, still same problem. 

C coil receives power from the controller (toggle switch)

I've switched out the C valve with other ones that should work, at least they function correctly manually, and also when I test with out of the pump w/ coil on the post. 

The pump on the truck currently is an e60, but same problem happens with the spare e47, and the same problem also happened with a different e60 earlier in the season. This first e60 is now on a different truck working fine but we did replace the c valve first. 

I removed the crossover relief valve and it all looks good. I reinstalled using new seals. 

I have noticed the plow can be angled right after driving on the road for a bit, but not so much when plowing. Sometimes when I would remove the coil from the C valve, and reinstall, it will begin working again. I was thinking it could be a ground issue, but then why only at full left angle??? The plow angles left and right just fine, the only problem is when it is at full left angle it becomes stuck. 

I'm perplexed at the problem. It's either the pump or something in the truck, but being that it only happens at full left angle I'd be inclined to say it's on the pump. We may have a new C valve to install on hand, not sure. Tomorrow I will try and take off a pump from another truck and install on this truck to see if the problem is gone, then I'd certainly know the problem lies within the existing e60 somewhere....

Any thoughts? This problem really annoys me. :realmad:


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Based upon the facts of the same problem with a different plow and a different pump. I think the problem must be in the truck side rigging. It's possible the rigging is bent slightly which will cause the plow A frame to bind. Since you changed pumps, and plows with the same result, that should eliminate a pump issue or a plow side rigging issue. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## KSlandscaper (Dec 15, 2005)

I did not hitch the plow to the frame when I tried a different plow I knew worked correctly. I just coupled up the hydraulic hoses to the pump. Still got stuck on full left angle. 

The very first pump was an e60, took off early in the season and have since replaced the c-valve. This pump is on a different truck now and works just fine.

The other pump I tried during the last snow was the e47 I carry behind the seat. It's my spare and I personally have not used it since 2006! Others have borrowed it here and there and never complained at it's performance....but I just can't be sure it works 100% correctly. For all I know the C-valve is crap in that pump too? 

And the pump on my truck now is a different e60 from the first one. As I said, I think I'll swap out the pump tomorrow for one on a different truck and see is anything is different.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

Try changing the toggle switch on my old Meyers this happened to me I changed the toggle switch and it work never would of thought of it but it worked try it if you have another one around.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

if it was a slick stick i would blame it!


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

try changeing coil, coil may have short in it. . also anytime you change valves you should change o rings. also put screwdriver in bottom and push in and release make sure valve is not sticking. if not coil , or c valve . also might want to pull pilot check ball spring and piston make sure its not sticking .


----------



## bigorla5555 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey guys I know this is a post from last year but I have the same problem with my plow..

I have an e-47H pump, touchpad controller ( old style square one ) with an 8 foot blade with pin style couplers ...

I also have an e-47 regular pump as back up but I thinK it used to do it ounce in a blue but not sure as haven't hooked it up in over 3 years...

But what I have found so far is when I hit the R button my right side hydraulic hose becomes pressurized but stays angled to the left... 

Some times it just fixes itself hitting all the buttons several times...

I have removed the C coil and actually taken it apart and cleaned it but still doing it...

It has recently gotten worse as it gets stuck at least three times an hour...

Could it be my ram piston???

Or maybe bad ground to solenoid??? ( pump has no rust and is completely painted and clean ) 

And can I ask this question...

If you push your R button on controller and hold it then hit the L button does your blade turn left as mine does, and if I release the L button only while still down on R button my plow goes right...IS THAT NORMAL OPERATION???


----------

